# Massive price difference



## zadiac

Holy vape gear! Check this price difference.

http://vapeshop.co.za/prebuilt-clapton-coil-pack#all

http://vaperite.co.za/product/rof-vape-pre-built-coils/

Nearly fell off my chair!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Pixstar

zadiac said:


> Holy vape gear! Check this price difference.
> 
> http://vapeshop.co.za/prebuilt-clapton-coil-pack#all
> 
> http://vaperite.co.za/product/rof-vape-pre-built-coils/
> 
> Nearly fell off my chair!


Wow!!!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dubz

Vapeshop should be ashamed of themselves - that is robbery!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Useful 1


----------



## capetocuba

zadiac said:


> Holy vape gear! Check this price difference.
> 
> http://vapeshop.co.za/prebuilt-clapton-coil-pack#all
> 
> http://vaperite.co.za/product/rof-vape-pre-built-coils/
> 
> Nearly fell off my chair!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Pixstar

Look, we all have to make a living but damn, that's just not right...
Just check out some of these prices...http://vapeshop.co.za/e-cigarette-kits#all

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Pixstar

Pixstar said:


> Look, we all have to make a living but damn, that's just not right...
> Just check out some of these prices...http://vapeshop.co.za/e-cigarette-kits#all


But then here and there you spot some competitively priced goods...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BubiSparks

Damn!!! I DID fall off my chair!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jakes351

Pixstar said:


> Look, we all have to make a living but damn, that's just not right...
> Just check out some of these prices...http://vapeshop.co.za/e-cigarette-kits#all



Ijust 2 kit R999


----------



## Smoky Jordan

With all said and done they still sell and people buy- don't figure

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MikeVape

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaat? 

The object is competitive prices. 
That's dam near giveaway

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Khan83

I suppose it's because rent aint cheap at Gateway

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Christos

I used to buy from these guys a while ago because they are down the road.

I felt violated after I discovered the price of the lemo 1 which I paid R2000 for 2 of them.

Also they never had stock of the juice I used which I bought 2k of at a time.

Friendly guys willing to help but price was a killer.

I understand that they have to pay for retail space and overheads are high but IF I think back to all the times I got stuff there I could have bought it from somewhere else three times.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

Khan83 said:


> I suppose it's because rent aint cheap at Gateway



You should see what we pay for rent at Eastgate. Yet we still offer competitive prices and awesome service so that we can build up a loyal client base. We are making a fair profit margin.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

And we are expanding and have a new retail outlet opening in March. Location to be disclosed in due course.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Vaperite South Africa said:


> You should see what we pay for rent at Eastgate. Yet we still offer competitive prices and awesome service so that we can build up a loyal client base. We are making a fair profit margin.


Let me just say that I have no problem paying extra as I'm the kind of person who would rather look and feel and touch before making a purchase. 
What really bothered me is that if I came to your store every 5th of the month and purchased R2000 of the same juice I would expect that you would have stock. 
I don't expect it instantaneously. I would do the order for 6 months straight before being upset about no stock.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

Christos said:


> Let me just say that I have no problem paying extra as I'm the kind of person who would rather look and feel and touch before making a purchase.
> What really bothered me is that if I came to your store every 5th of the month and purchased R2000 of the same juice I would expect that you would have stock.
> I don't expect it instantaneously. I would do the order for 6 months straight before being upset about no stock.



We now bring in Euro style pipettes as backup in case our juice suppliers run out of bottles which seems to be the big challenge with some of the


Christos said:


> Let me just say that I have no problem paying extra as I'm the kind of person who would rather look and feel and touch before making a purchase.
> What really bothered me is that if I came to your store every 5th of the month and purchased R2000 of the same juice I would expect that you would have stock.
> I don't expect it instantaneously. I would do the order for 6 months straight before being upset about no stock.



Then give us a try. Hopefully we won't disappoint you


----------



## Christos

Vaperite South Africa said:


> We now bring in Euro style pipettes as backup in case our juice suppliers run out of bottles which seems to be the big challenge with some of the
> 
> 
> Then give us a try. Hopefully we won't disappoint you


You sir are a gentleman and scholar. I think I'll do just that.


----------



## Kayzer

It's a Melrose address gents. That's where you shop if your vape in your Bentley. The prices just go with the territory. 

For the rest of us plebs...just look away

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

@Christos - i bought those little coils from Vaperite for about R70 - the ones @zadiac referenced in the first post.

I subsequently visited Vaperite's store in Eastgate. Got my VTC Mini and a few other things. Its an awesome "kiosk" and the biggest vape kiosk I've seen so far. Very friendly and knowledgeable team there and good stock and prices. Will certainly go there again if i'm in the area...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> @Christos - i bought those little coils from Vaperite for about R70 - the ones @zadiac referenced in the first post.
> 
> I subsequently visited Vaperite's store in Eastgate. Got my VTC Mini and a few other things. Its an awesome "kiosk" and the biggest vape kiosk I've seen so far. Very friendly and knowledgeable team there and good stock and prices. Will certainly go there again if i'm in the area...


The only reason I don't frequent Eastgate is the gilloleys interchange. 
I do however like mega mica Eastgate and I will definately pay Vaperite a visit.


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> The only reason I don't frequent Eastgate is the gilloleys interchange.
> I do however like mega mica Eastgate and I will definately pay Vaperite a visit.



Understandable

Luckily i am approaching from the other side 

Ya, definitely go visit them - and then go stock up on more screwdrivers at that Mega Mica!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gertvanjoe

Kayzer said:


> It's a Melrose address gents. That's where you shop if your vape in your Bentley. The prices just go with the territory.
> 
> For the rest of us plebs...just look away
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



Nope you don't shop there in your Bentley. You send in the chauffeur to go pick it up at the shop while you sit in the backseat dripping the last drops
Hiehiehie

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rossouw

Khan83 said:


> I suppose it's because rent aint cheap at Gateway


And melrose arch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rossouw

I have to say the guys from Vaperite are super nice and helpful! I drive there all the way from Pretoria and have never been dissapointed, great prices aswell



Vaperite South Africa said:


> And we are expanding and have a new retail outlet opening in March. Location to be disclosed in due course.


Please let it be in Pretoria

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

As a sale person.... and a consumer I say, YOUR RENT IS NOT MY PROBLEM, as mine is not yours.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Waine

zadiac said:


> Holy vape gear! Check this price difference.
> 
> http://vapeshop.co.za/prebuilt-clapton-coil-pack#all
> 
> http://vaperite.co.za/product/rof-vape-pre-built-coils/
> 
> Nearly fell off my chair!


Wow! Big price difference. These Vape shops have to pay hectic rent. I bought most if my gear from one of their branches. But I prefer real shops to online shopping for some inexplicable reason. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

Waine said:


> Wow! Big price difference. These Vape shops have to pay hectic rent. I bought most if my gear from one of their branches. But I prefer real shops to online shopping for some inexplicable reason.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Then visit our "real" shop at Bedford Village on the corner of Van Buuren and Nicol Rds in Bedfordview. Easy access and lots of parking. And standby for an awesome makeover of the shop to a vape lounge in the very near future

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Then visit our "real" shop at Bedford Village on the corner of Van Buuren and Nicol Rds in Bedfordview. Easy access and lots of parking. And standby for an awesome makeover of the shop to a vape lounge in the very near future



Ya I've been there, it is a great spot. And the guy who helped was clued up, which is always great.


----------



## MikeVape

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Then visit our "real" shop at Bedford Village on the corner of Van Buuren and Nicol Rds in Bedfordview. Easy access and lots of parking. And standby for an awesome makeover of the shop to a vape lounge in the very near future


Heard about that location. Will pop past sometime.


----------



## Drmzindec

The guys at vapehsop is really nice and i met the owner (Really cool guy, but maybe a bit behind on whats up) the one time i happened to stop by and buy a new driptip since mine fell out of my pocket. But they are super expensive and i probably wont buy from them again just like i stopped buying from vapemob for their insane prices. Only place i buy now is Vape Cartel and Vapeking and i do it all online!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Wow, that is a huge difference. Inspired me to get some claptons from @Vaperite South Africa , @zadiac.

Of course, then I saw some interesting Alfaliquid cocktail juices to try out. Sound very unique:

Dragon Oil - Strawberry, Aniseed, Lime and Eucalyptus
Pink Pulps - Raspberry, Pomegranate, Grape, Anise and Wormwood
Yuzu kiss - Yuzu, Clementine, Black Tea, Verbena and Eucalyptus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

FYI I sent The Vape Shop an email before post this thread, asking them to please explain the massive price difference and this is what they answered:

"Thank you for bringing this to our attention.

A lot of items online are sold at cost to draw customers to the online shops.
We will adjust ours to be competitive.

Best regards"

lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Franky

@zadiac What was the price as I see it's now R80?


----------



## blujeenz

Franky said:


> @zadiac What was the price as I see it's now R80?



It was R250 2 days ago, at least they're quick to listen to the consumers.


----------



## zadiac

Maybe it was just a typo on their website, like Takealot.com does frequently....lol

What bothers me, is how many people bought those coils from them at the original price of R250?

Those poor people...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Franky

@zadiac Have you seen the some of their other prices?

Kanger NeBox: R1500
Joyetech Cuboid: R1500
Clouper GT (ahem cough cough cough): R1200
RX200: R1400
Oh well at least their LG turds are R200 each...


----------



## zadiac

Franky said:


> @zadiac Have you seen the some of their other prices?
> 
> Kanger NeBox: R1500
> Joyetech Cuboid: R1500
> Clouper GT (ahem cough cough cough): R1200
> RX200: R1400
> Oh well at least their LG turds are R200 each...



Yeah, I saw that. The coils just screamed at me though. I had to post that. I don't think I'll ever buy from them anyway. They are crazy with their prices.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

